
New CocoaPod, JiffyLogger (developed at goTenna) enables BTLE device logging - jmyaunch
http://blog.gotenna.com/post/133417331180/meet-jiffylogger-real-time-ios-logging-for
======
daniper
> Anyone who’s worked with BTLE knows field-testing can reveal results quite
> different from what’s observed in the lab — and what’s supposed to happen,
> according to spec sheets! — for a seemingly infinite number of reasons.

So true... #ptsd

~~~
jmyaunch
Yes, totally. With this library's functionality, we found the ability to track
specific events and view them in-app during field tests to be invaluable!

